# 2006 Xtrail Engine Swap



## ugoogalee1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey folks - newbie post. I've searched all through the Xtrail forums and haven't seen this covered off - hence my question.

My dearest friend bought a 2006 Xtrail brand new and it has 58,000 km. It has the 2.5 Gas engine and the engine gave up the ghost (even though my friend bought extended warranty and it falls within time and mileage, Nissan won't cover it as my friend doesn't have the receipts for the oil changes since I did them - she's a single mom so I help out as I can).

Any way - I bought a used 2.5 thinking that I could swap out the engine for her. Yeah - what an epic battle I've been having. I'm trying to pull just the block (leaving the trannie and axles in place) and getting to some of the bolts have been such a challenge that I would have given up a long time ago - if it wasn't for the fact that I was doing it for a single mom. My question is this - does anyone know of any good posts that detail how to get the engine out the top? It seems that since the Xtrail was only available for a few years in Canada there are no good resources that I've been able to find...

Thanks in advance!!

Bob


----------



## Blakerex (Mar 7, 2021)

ugoogalee1 said:


> Hey folks - newbie post. I've searched all through the Xtrail forums and haven't seen this covered off - hence my question.
> 
> My dearest friend bought a 2006 Xtrail brand new and it has 58,000 km. It has the 2.5 Gas engine and the engine gave up the ghost (even though my friend bought extended warranty and it falls within time and mileage, Nissan won't cover it as my friend doesn't have the receipts for the oil changes since I did them - she's a single mom so I help out as I can).
> 
> ...


----------



## Blakerex (Mar 7, 2021)

Id sugest take whole front off remove radiator ect. Remove everything break stuff down as much as possible and label all parts be prepared for it to take awhile because nothing is easy in this engine


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Blakerex said:


> Id sugest take whole front off remove radiator ect. Remove everything break stuff down as much as possible and label all parts be prepared for it to take awhile because nothing is easy in this engine


Since the original post is 10 years old, I would hope he has completed the job by now. If not...😜
Also that was his one and only post on this forum.


----------

